# User "ispconfigend" seit 2.2.19 in passwd/shadow



## hahni (10. Jan. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

seit dem Update von 2.2.18 auf 2.2.19 finde ich in der "/etc/passwd" und "/etc/shadow" den User "ispconfigend"! Was hat es denn mit dem auf sich oder ist da bei mir mit der Installation was falsch gelaufen?

Beste Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2008)

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1364&postcount=29


----------



## hahni (10. Jan. 2008)

Mahlzeit Till,

wieder was gelernt! Dass der User aber erst seit 2.2.19 angelegt wird, habe ich richtig mitbekommen?

Beste Grüße aus Regensburg

Björn


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2008)

> Dass der User aber erst seit 2.2.19 angelegt wird, habe ich richtig mitbekommen?


Ja, das steht auch in den Release notes. Da solltest Du sowieso immer vor einem Update reinschauen, es kann seinn dass da auch mal Hinweise zum Update drin stehen.


----------



## hahni (10. Jan. 2008)

Da habe ich auch im Hinblick auf den gcc draus gelernt. In Zukunft werde ich die Release-News lesen und mir mit dem Installieren auch ein paar Tage Zeit lassen!


----------



## ready-4-it.de (12. Nov. 2009)

Hallo,

ich bekomme über

```
/usr/sbin/pwck -r
```
Unter anderem die Meldungen:

```
Benutzer nobody: Verzeichnis /home/nobody nicht vorhanden
Benutzer uucp: Verzeichnis /var/spool/uucp nicht vorhanden
Benutzer list: Verzeichnis /var/list nicht vorhanden
Benutzer ntp: Verzeichnis /home/ntp nicht vorhanden
Benutzer ispconfigend: Verzeichnis /home/ispconfigend nicht vorhanden
Benutzer ispconfigend: Programm /sbin/nologin nicht vorhanden
```
Ich habe ispc 2.2.34 installiert unter debian 5

Soll ich die Verzeichnisse manuell installieren? Was ist mit /sbin/nologin


----------



## Burge (12. Nov. 2009)

systemuser brauchen weder ein homeverzeichniss noch eine loginshell


----------

